# RIP Tessie :(



## ~*Regina*~

I lost my baby girl today. Her Fibrosarcoma was getting very large and the past few days she has not been acting herself. Today I noticed that her sarcoma had opened and I knew the time had come to put her to sleep and end any suffering.
I will miss you Tessie, you will always be my baby girl. You were a fighter and I hope I gave you a great 10 years. You were a dog in a cats body and I will always remember the car rides we use to take to the beach and how you use to do tricks on command. You were a unique cat and I am glad I had you in my life, I Love You <3

~*Tessie*~ 
2004-2014


----------



## howsefrau32

Crying tears for you and your Tessie. All that you have been through with her. She knew how loved she was, I have no doubt of that. I knew you would know when it was time. You were a wonderful cat mom. ((((Hugs)))) I am so sorry Regina


----------



## NebraskaCat

Oh no, dear sweet Tessie. She had been such a little trooper through her cancer. Take care of yourself and Stella and think of all the happy memories Tessie brought and left for you.


----------



## Speechie

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Beautiful Tessie- crying for you, 
Rest in peace, lovely kitty. 
Prayers of comfort for your hurting heart


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Regina,
I'm soooo sorry for your loss of Sweet Tessie...:'(
You did everything you could for her...and she was a splendid fighter...
You gave her a wonderful home and loads and loads of Love♡♡♡♡♡♡
And when her time came...
You gave her the Final Gift of Love, that can be given...
You set her Free, to Fly to the Bridge...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

Noo!!!  Oh my goodness Regina, I am so... so sorry for the loss of your beloved Tessie. I feel like I've gone on the journey with you since I've been on the forum. I know how much you adored her and how hard you tried to keep her life happy and healthy, especially after her diagnosis. You gave her the ultimate sacrifice when you helped her pass peacefully to the bridge. Oh gosh, I'm crying typing this. I can't imagine the pain you're feeling. She was such a gorgeous girl and reminds me so much of my family cat, Cuddles.

There's no doubt in my mind that you gave Tessie the BEST 10 years a cat could ever have. She was so lucky to have you as an owner. So many hugs and tears for you on this day... but I know Tessie is looking down on you happily, pain-free, playing healthily on the Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## cat owner again

I also started to cry because your love has come through so clearly in your posts. For me I do take some consolation in the fact that we can relieve the suffering of our fur loved ones. We are the ones who morn their loss but they are at peace. RIP Tessie.


----------



## Greenport ferals

I am so sorry. Tears for you and brave Tessie.


----------



## Jenny bf

Oh Regina, I am so sorry for your loss of Tessie. It's been a tough time for you and her but you did everything to make that journey comfortable and as long as you could. Tessie was lucky to have a loving home and guardian and to make that decision that the time had come to let her go is a part of the love. Sending big hugs and our thoughts to you both


----------



## Jetlaya67

Very sorry about Tessie. Take a little comfort in knowing that you loved her and she was a happy cat. She is now pain free. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## TabbCatt

Oh my gosh. I'm so very sorry for your loss, Regina. :'( I'm really devastated to hear this, and I also can't help but tear up myself. Tessie was a remarkable cat with an amazing owner, you! I'd like to think the next time you see her, she will be in her perfect form to greet you with infinite love. You did well in letting her go. Cyber- tearful hugs to you.


----------



## cat face

I am so sad for you, losing your "baby" ! I wish I could say something that was comforting, but I fall far short.
Tessie knew she was well loved, for sure! You gave her a fantastic life! That is all we have the power to do and you did it many times over for her.

I'll say a prayer for you and give Stella an extra cuddle. She doesn't understand and needs to comfort you as well as being comforted by you.

Be well, friend


----------



## Marcia

I am so very sorry about Tessie! She was beautiful with her golden eyes against that beautiful black backdrop of shiny fur. I know you will miss her terribly, these first few days and weeks are the hardest but we will hold you in our thoughts and prayers for peace for you and a new beginning for Tessie over the Rainbow Bridge. You did the right thing, although I know how hard that decision is.


----------



## Artiesmom1

Regina,
I am so sorry.....
I know you did all you could to help and love Tessie.
At least find some comfort is knowing she is pain free...you have so many great memories of this beauty lady....
((((((hugs)))))
Cyn and Artie


----------



## lausa

She's beautiful, I am so sorry for your loss! I can feel tears coming already!  Sleep tight Tessie <3


----------



## zuma

I'm so sorry. I've read your threads, not sure if I commented, but I know you've done everything you could for beautiful Tessie. Run free at the bridge Tessie


----------



## jking

Regina, I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Tessie


----------



## marie5890

Regina,

I am so very sorry. We all knew this was coming, but still, when I saw her thread here at the Bridge, I started to cry.

Eternal Petpets Tessie. Nose kisses. 
And hugs to you, Regina


----------



## Heather72754

Regina, I wish with all my heart that this would not have happened to Tessie, but seeing as it did I don't believe she could have had a better momma to help her deal with all she has had to endure. For every ounce of fight in her, you met her all the way and fought right alongside her. And nobody could have tried harder to find every avenue that could possibly help her.

Thank goodness you have sweet Stella to hold tight and to help you through this - not that she could in any way replace Tessie, but you will both love each other and in that way carry on Tessie's legacy. Big hugs, and all of us here will be sending thoughts and prayers to you. atback


----------



## olywhizz

my condolences at least she had a good home for her life.


----------



## ~*Regina*~

Thank you so much everyone, your kind word really made me cry.
All of you have helped me with all of my questions and support me along the way.
Poor Stella has been walking the house crying and looking for Tessie, I feel so bad and with her doing this it makes me even more upset. 
I will hold all my fur kids close and we will get through this together..
Thanks again everyone ❤


----------



## meggie

What a beautiful little sweetie! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## spirite

Oh Regina, I'm so sorry about Tessie. She was such a special little girl, so brave and so beautiful. Hugs to you and to Stella.


----------



## KimV

Regina, I hope that you are doing OK. Tessie was so pretty with her sweet black fur and giant golden eyes. She was very photogenic, I love the pics you posted of her. The description "dog in a cats body" says so much, what a sweetie. RIP Tessie, you were loved cutie pie.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Regina,
Thinking of you and Stella...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, and extra petpets for Stella...
Sharon


----------



## ~*Regina*~

My Baby is back home where she belongs. :heart
They did a very nice job, the box Tessie is in is beautiful and the paw print was a gift for the vet. They have been so good to Tessie and I. When I went in to pick up Tessie's ashes the vet gave me a big hug (of course I started crying). If it wasn't for this vet, Tessie would have went over the rainbow bridge last year. They are amazing.
I am doing better... I still cant pick up the extra litter box or put Tessie's food bowls away. I just don't feel right doing it. Also Stella has been so sad, she looks for her and cry's... She also has become even more of a cuddler and always wants me to hold or pet her. I know she misses having Tessie around, If only she knew I missed her too


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Regina,
That is a Beautifully done box to hold Tessie in, and close to you...
Give Stella all the Love she wants, it is harder on pets, than some people imagine, when they lose a housemate...
(((HUGS))) for you, and gentle pets for Stella...
Sharon


----------



## Speechie

Beautiful momentos. Wrapping you up in a giant hug.  I know your heart aches, so many of us have been there. Let the tears fall and seek comfort with your Stella. Pazu was heart broken when his Teddy kitten died. He grieved for months. Having a routine of extra play and attention helped him. 
Hope you find comfort through your tears.


----------



## KimV

Wow, the vet did a beautiful job with the box and the pawprint. It does feel good to have them home again. I hope that you and Stella share extra cuddles in Tessie's honor. I'm sure she knows that your feel the same was that she does.


----------



## marie5890

Oh how beautiful. What a beautiful place for her remains.

Hugs to you, Regina. Petpets to Stella. Pet her for us. I have no doubt she knows that you miss Tessie as much as she does.


----------



## suzieqt001

She was so lucky to have such a loving person to care for her. I was brought to tears by this post, only happened upon it while I was searching for posts about lumps. I'm glad I took the extra few minutes to follow up on your story. I am deeply sorry for the loss you and Stella have experienced. Tessie's keepsakes are beautiful. What a great way to honor such a beautiful baby.


----------



## gizmothecat

I'm sorry ifor your loss. You gave her a good loving home.((HUGS))


----------

